
Fiction: The Time Rift of 2100: How We Lost the Future – And Gained the Past - HocusLocus
https://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=7132077&cid=49308245
======
HocusLocus
A whimsical story inspired by IoT, NTP, crypto, grandular chipset technology
on ever-smaller scales, and a glitch. Against a backdrop of society of
increasingly rare engineers and hypothetical technology for easy 'cloning' of
prototypes and other devices whose workings are no longer understood. At the
time I was struggling with Bluetooth devices that disconnected constantly and
refused to re-pair, which colored my optimism for the future.

